# Kyokushin in Houston?



## IFKQ80 (Aug 30, 2004)

My name is Ali and Im from Kuwait the Group Im with is the Internation Federation of Karate (Hanshi Steve Arneil 9th Dan).

I will be in Texas Houston for 4 weeks starting from the 13th of September and I was wondering if anybody could recommend a Kyokushin Kai Karate Dojo in Houston,TX. 

Thank you and hope to hear a response soon.


----------

